# Hello from CT



## jessie50 (Mar 9, 2007)

I don't do much as far as smoking but I sure can eat.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I am deejaydebi's partner and figured if I can't find herI should go looking for her.  I also got a bit curious when she was giggling while reading here.


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 9, 2007)

Welcome Jesse -

You'll soon see why this is the greatest forum on the net and why I spend all my free time here! Folks just don't come any friendlier or more helpful than these!


----------



## tonto1117 (Mar 9, 2007)

Welcome Jessie50!!!!!! You got one heck of a gal there, sure is good to hear you are an eater, and a well fed one at that I bet!!! Very glad you decided to join in the fun 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 now we can all giggle together


----------



## smoked (Mar 9, 2007)

welcome jessie......being debi's partner I'm very surprised you are not into smoking, sausage making, cheese making, guitar playing etc........  heck she has most of us already hooked on these things!!!


----------



## jessie50 (Mar 9, 2007)

My jobs are holding the cover while she adds more wood, turning the handle to crank out sausages, stiring the milk till cheese happens and keeping my hands off her guitars.


----------



## monty (Mar 9, 2007)

C'mon in and enjoy the company, Jessie! Happy to have you here. Now get back to your chores! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Cheers!


----------



## cajun_1 (Mar 9, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF Jessie. If she's not at home or work, she's here with us.


----------



## smoked (Mar 9, 2007)

what......damn I thought this was home and work........crap I think my boss might be pissed off at me now


----------



## msmith (Mar 10, 2007)

Welcome aboard jessie


----------



## jessie50 (Mar 10, 2007)

Thank you one and all for the warm welcome.   Since Debi does all the smoking and I just follow directions I have been looking around so I can figure out what the heck she is talking about.   "fatties"?????


----------



## monty (Mar 10, 2007)

Jessie, a fattie is a big ole sausage chub that's smoked. Usually about a pound. For instance, you unwrap a Jimmy Dean bulk sausage and put it in the smoker and it automatically becomes a fattie. It is also fun to make your own fatties.

You're gonna have fun here! I can tell!

Simple nuff!

Cheers!


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 10, 2007)

If I could be here when I'm at work I would but they got a tracer that keys in on words like forum, yahoo, buy ... govt would take my puter away!


----------



## Dutch (Mar 10, 2007)

Jeez, I'd figure a person of your talents (holding the cover, turning the handle, stirring the milk), you would at least be allowed to dust off them gitfiddles once or twice in awhile!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Glad that you're along for the ride, Jessie!!  

Enjoy!


----------



## jessie50 (Mar 10, 2007)

LOL she just said  "WHAT!  And get your sticky fingerprints all over em"


----------



## meat~smoker in n.j. (Mar 10, 2007)

Welcome Jessie, lot of great folk`s here ... pull up a chair & enjoy!!!  Bet u enjoy all that food debi cook`s !!! lol....


----------



## smoked (Mar 10, 2007)

I let the little lady touch alot of my things....alot.... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   but my guitars....thats another story......all 16 of them......a whole 'nother story.........


----------



## cajunsmoker (Mar 10, 2007)

Welcome Jessie,  you must have caught her playing guitar long enough to get some computer time.


----------



## smoked (Mar 10, 2007)

you know jessie......man it's been bugging me for a day or so.....but your avatar......are you trying, and I say trying......to say.....your a prince but waiting for debi to kiss you to get out of the frog stage??????


----------



## ultramag (Mar 10, 2007)

Welcome to SMF Jessie50!!!


----------



## jessie50 (Mar 10, 2007)

It is actually a gecko that we found at the airport in Hawaii.  He was just sitting there posing for us.  I'm not sure I want to be a frog on this forum.  Can you smoke frog legs?


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 10, 2007)

Smoked!

I love you! 

I've been getting harrassed for years about my guitars (I am currently down to about 7 - did have 13 but gave a few away). I needed to make room for banjos. Big mistake! I gave away my 1972 Fender Telecaster - who knew it was worth a bundle? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






They just don't understand why you'd need more than one or two.


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 10, 2007)

Don't worry honey if anybody ever saw those legs they'd NEVER want to eat them! I've seen toothpicks with more meat on em!


----------



## smoked (Mar 10, 2007)

too bad you didn't offload that tele to me


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 11, 2007)

Smoked-

If I'd have known you I would have! Gave it to my nephew who said he wanted to play and he pawned it a few months later. When I found out I went to the pawn shop to see if it was still there -the pawn shop guy said he sold it to a collector for $15,000! I never would have imagined an old guitar that didn't even belong to Elvis or something would be worth money.


----------



## smoked (Mar 11, 2007)

yea funny how some of the "f" headstocks can garner alot of money.....same with those "m" nameplated amplifiers!!!!!!  me, I'm still a peavey man.......


----------

